
Google To Sell Chrome OS on a Subscription-Based Model? - dcawrey
http://www.thechromesource.com/google-to-sell-chrome-os-on-a-subscription-base-model/
======
splarchive
This is about selling computers like phones. Little to nothing upfront and
monthly payments for amortization and service. Having a Chrome netbook/tablet
delivered to you for monthly payments of $10/mo. to $20/mo. for a couple years
is a game-changer. I wonder if they're Google branded?

~~~
orangecat
Exactly, which is why I hope it doesn't take off. The subsidy model has been
lousy for mobile phone buyers; manufacturers have greatly reduced incentives
to provide support after the initial sale because you're locked in for the
contract. If you want a computer on an installment plan, use a credit card.

------
wmf
This headline is a bit confusing: Chrome OS is probably "less than free"; the
rumor is that the _devices_ will be subscription-based (aka rent-to-own). Next
up: customers complaining about ETFs on their "free" netbooks.

------
erikpukinskis
It's not much money. $10/mo is $360 per machine if they replace the machines
every three years. Plus $75 in search revenue ($25/yr) is $435. For $20/mo
that total goes up to $795. That gets them up above the typical cost for a
netbook, so they could start making money. But factor in maintenance costs,
server overhead, etc... seems like pretty slim margins.

That said, if they can get large swaths of people using Google who previously
couldn't afford a computer, they could be expanding their reach massively. So
maybe it's worth it in that sense. To acquire virgin lifetime Google users.

Edit: I guess they're selling them with an upfront cost, I missed that. But
it's an interesting calculation nonetheless.

------
bane
Sounds great, I'd still like a "buy" option.

------
gobongo
Apple to release all iOS libraries under LGPL?

... Rumors are circulating!

~~~
ceejayoz
Can a question mark make an unsubstantiated rumour into journalism?

~~~
Splines
Someone needs to do a Geico parody with this line.

Host: Could switching to Geico save you 15% or more on car insurance?

Host: Can a question mark make an unsubstantiated rumour into journalism?

 _Scene showing boy on the street hawking newspapers with the headline
"President is an alien?"_

 _Cut to oval office, president drinking coffee. He reads the newspaper, spits
coffee out_

 _Cut to host_

Host: Hm.. That wasn't a good example, was it.

------
grigy
Interesting approach, may have potential.

